# What Tackle store do you shop at?



## walleyekidd (Jan 18, 2011)

Wasn't to sure what forum to put this in, but I enjoy shopping at differnt fishing and hunting tackle stores around lower michigan. From big stores like Cabelas and Bass pro shops to Smaller stores like Walsh's Gun and Tackel in Caseville, MI. I would like to know more stores so when im in the area I could stop in and spend some money. So if you don't mind sharing some on the tackle stores you shop at and the town they are in. I would appreciate it!

Thanks


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

9 Mile BP, Lakeside Tackle both in St Clair Shores. Jays in Harrsion. The tackle shop at the Cayuga Steet bridge in Bellaire.


----------



## walleyekidd (Jan 18, 2011)

Fishing tackle and grab bag in davison is another one I would like to go and look at. Has anybody been there before?


----------



## pikestalker (Dec 30, 2010)

Fishing Tack and Grab Bag is always fun, usually stop by Gander Mt, in Flint every other week or so when the wife lets me. Always hit Franks on the way north!

Tom


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

KD Outdoors in Waterford is a great place to check out!


----------



## bankerman (Oct 5, 2006)

Franks in Linwood is PHENOMENAL. Great gear, great people and prices are good. Don't get over there much, but always stop in and grab some stuff.

Al & Bob's in Grand Rapids is good as well.

Miss Livonia Tackle. Used to go there with my grandpa and buy Kelly Plow Jockeys for bass fishing.

Do shop the big boxes, but really prefer the local stores and try to support them.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## walleyekidd (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there any stores around the Almont, MI area?


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

walleyekidd said:


> Is there any stores around the Almont, MI area?


 I think there is one just north of almont on 53 on the east side of the road. Never had the time to stop in though..



_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## CrashAxe (Jul 10, 2010)

In order of preference;
"The River Store"
"Wellman's"
"Bunyan Town"
CrashAxe


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

Fishing tackle grab bag.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

Northwoods in Pinconning when I can, I like Hick's in Clio, Grab Bag since it's close, Jay's and Gander when I have to, Backcast Fly Shop in Benzonia and The Tacklebox in Frankfort.


----------



## fishfearme59 (Sep 19, 2001)

Fishing tackle grab bag is good, Franks is the best, ganders is so so and getting worse every year (1 mile from home), and Northwoods in pinconning gets better every time I go there. I probably go to ganders more than any of the others but it seems they are always either out of everything I need or just plain don't carry it. Was in there looking for hooks the other night half the rack was empty as usual and they didn't have the ones I've been looking for. Looks like another stop at Franks on the way north. Was also at gander looking for some of the new creature baits and they didn't have any at all.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

In the lansing area Gander Mt. Dicks and Dunham and in that order. It's tuff to be a salmon fisherman in lansing they all cater more to the warm water fisherman.


----------



## outdoor max (Feb 5, 2007)

Locally I like Walsh Gun & Tackle great people. It is also fun to take a trip and hit Northwoods and Franks


----------



## IN-HEAVY (Feb 10, 2011)

Franks, JAYS in Clare, Jacks in Kalkaska, Northwoods, Tackle shop in Frankfort, Skips in Grayling, Lymans in Houghton Lake.

IN-HEAVY


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Firefighter said:


> KD Outdoors in Waterford is a great place to check out!


X2! The only place I go around home!  

Havent been to FTGB in years, gonna have to plan a road trip to William's and stop by there! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Upnorth; We primarily hit the east side so it Northwood, Franks, the three before mentioned in the Oscoda/Ausable area and then Buck's just north of Alpena.

Houghton Lake: Lyman's first, Korbinski's second.

Higgins Lake: Higgins Lake Sport and Party Store.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

bankerman said:


> Miss Livonia Tackle. Used to go there with my grandpa and buy Kelly Plow Jockeys for bass fishing.


Now that's a blast from the past. The purple ones were deadly


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Shoeman said:


> Now that's a blast from the past. The purple ones were deadly


They still are!


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

I recieved an order from them 2 weeks from there on line services. I drove down last weekend to check it out. 90 miles later, I was there. For U guys making ur own harness. Its hard to beat. Lots of selection and 3D beads.


----------



## mackmack (Mar 12, 2010)

I grew up not to far from Fishing Tackle Grab Bag. It's a pretty decent place to go and you can get some good deals at times.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Lakeside Fishing Shop, St. Clair Shores
9 Mile Bp(Nautical Mile BP) 9/Jefferson
Angler's Point, bait, tackle and lodging right across from the Selfridge Public access!
Blue Water Bait and tackle, next to the Fairhaven public access
Jeff's Bait, Monroe right near the entrance to SSP
Bottomline Tackle, near Lake Erie Metro Park
Frank's Great Outdoors in Linwood
Insta-launch Campground Store in Manistee, MI


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

D&R Sports just west of Kazoo. Been shopping there since Randy Van Dam opened it in the 70's. Bought a boat from a 17 yr old kid named Kevin. Have maintained a great deal of respect for both of them ever since. 

_One finger at a time ....._


----------



## shady oaks (Aug 2, 2005)

All but the boat part, and the 70's part. Sorry old timer:lol:. They have some of the friendliest staff and will help out anybody from the pro sponsered outdoorsman to the just learning on their own guy with a small budget. Nothing but respect for them and Randy.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll third D and R in Kalamazoo. Great store, friendly, helpful, prices are good and you can always talk fishing or hunting. I spend way to much money there. Randy does seminars through the winter starting in January I think. He has lots of different speakers come in or uses some of his staff, or himself. Always learn something. 

Paul C.


----------



## earl (Sep 7, 2007)

Backcast in Benzonia, Armstrongs in Whitehall (watch your head), Gold Coast in Port Sheldon, Tackle Haven in Benton Harbor, BJ's in...well just outside of St Joe.

Franks, Jays, and the big boxes are fine too, but I try to hit those first listed because they've gone out of their way for me or can somehow seem new every time I'm in them....I miss Grand Traverse Bait and Tackle too.


----------



## fish-fanatic (May 18, 2009)

Grab Bag and Hicks Outdoors. Both quality stores.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Turn N Burn (Mar 7, 2010)

9 Mile BP is were its at. Other then that the Inet and occasional Gander Mountain


----------



## syonker (May 7, 2004)

earl said:


> Armstrongs in Whitehall (watch your head)


Don't forget your tetanus shot too!


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Franks in linwood. Northwoods in Pinconning.Captian Chucks in Ludington. Have happily spent hard earned money at all! lol


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

in GR - Al and Bob's and Bargain Hunter Outfitters. I also stop into Tamarac sport's in lakeview when out that way - they have a huge selection of top end stuff. I'll swing by gold star outdoors in lake odessa on occasion as well.

i don't go to d&r unless i have too since they can't repair a boat and don't so much as give a **** about it when their half-assed work goes bad.


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Midwest is usually my commander center since I live two miles away. Scott is a great guy and if he don't have it he will order it. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Gold Coast Outfitters in Holland/Pt Sheldon. Not a big shop, but when I ask them to carry a specific hook/shotgun load/spoon color/reel/whatever, they always do.


----------



## irishyank (Dec 9, 2010)

Walsh's in Caseville is my home tackle store, as it's only 6 miles from my house. They have everything I need and great prices on live bait too. When I'm down in Bay City, I always head to Franks and/or Northwoods. When I'm up in Clare to visit the folks I always hit up Jay's. And whenever I'm in Flint I always stop by Gander or the store north of Davison. I don't really care for the Gander in Saginaw and I've never been in Dicks before. I keep meaning too but I usually go to Flint more than Saginaw.


----------



## TheWrench (Jan 29, 2009)

Andersons pro bait port huron never done me wrong. 
For harness supplies I go to anglers in st clair
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Here's some I didn't see.
Tangled Tackle, Manistee.
The Outdoorsman Pro Shop, Jenison.
Lakeview Marine & Tackle, Grand Haven.


----------

